# 2010 HGVC Annual Maintenance Fees



## slow_down (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are the numbers for my weeks ...

SeaWorld - 4800 Pts - 1 bd Platinum (OVS II)
•	Operating Fee         427.25  
•	Reserve Fee             90.63  
•	Real Estate Taxes    143.39

SeaWorld - 7000 Pts - 2 bd Platinum (OVS I)
•	Operating Fee        592.45
•	Reserve Fee          176.55
•	Real Estate Taxes   158.63

Club Dues went up to 99.00 for 2010

I'll post my Tuscany numbers when they are available.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm surprised its this early. Last year's thread didn't start until 10/24 and we
had no Florida numbers until November (when counties mail their tax notices).
Perhaps they got the inside track electronically.

For Seaworld, it helps to specify OVS I or OVS II, as they're different.
My *SeaWorld (OVS II) 2BR* -- 2010 Total: $916.37 (2009... $857.80)


----------



## i39249 (Oct 14, 2009)

*2010 South Beach M/F's*

Got my HGVC South Beach 2010 M/F statement in the mail today.  For a 2 bedroom, here is the breakdown.  

2010 Operating Fee   $944.32
2010 Reserve Fee     $200.41
Real Estate Taxes      $132.84
Voluntary ARDA Fee    $   3.00

Total:   $ 1280.57


----------



## JM48 (Oct 15, 2009)

Fees for Sea World 2 BR. 5000 pts. Gold

Operating Fee       $592.45
Reserve Fee         $176.55
Real Estate Taxes  $125.09
Arda Roc.                $3.00

Total                   $897.09 

 JM


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 15, 2009)

SeaWorld Two Bedroom - Orlando Vacation Suites II

  2010 Operating Fee  01/01/10   $596.79  
  2010 Reserve Fee  01/01/10   $126.59  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/10   $117.16  (gold season)
  Total Current Balance:     $840.54


----------



## JM48 (Oct 15, 2009)

OK alwysonvac why the difference between your M/F & mine??

 On my deed it shows the original buyer bought in 2003 it is listed as "Week 16 Unit 26 of Orlando Vacation Suites"

 Also what is Arda Roc?

 Thanks,
 JM


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 15, 2009)

JM48 said:


> Also what is Arda Roc?



ARDA is American Resort Development Association. A group that works on behalf of timeshare owners and developers. The $3.00 fee is a voluntary contribution. If you don't want to pay it, just deduct the $3.00 from your payment. It is totally voluntary.


----------



## JM48 (Oct 15, 2009)

What does this group do?

Thanks,

 JM


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 15, 2009)

JM48 said:


> OK alwysonvac why the difference between your M/F & mine?



Sea World 2 BR. 5000 pts. Gold
Operating Fee... JM-$592.45... AOV-$596.79
Reserve Fee..... JM-$176.55... AOV-$126.59 
R/E Taxes........ JM-$125.09... AOV-$117.16 
Arda Roc.......... JM - $3.00.... AOV - $3.00
Total Balance... JM-$897.09.... AOV-$843.54 (incl.arda)

The difference appears to be that JM is in "OVS" and alwysonvac is in "OVS II."
They are treated like separate developments.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 15, 2009)

JM48 said:


> What does this group do?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JM



ARDA is a lobbying group that is suppose to look after the interest of timeshare owners and developers in Washington. Unfortunately, the only time it seems they look after the owners interest are when they coincide with the interest of the developers. Personally I find them almost worthless as a timeshare owner.


----------



## bosco0633 (Oct 15, 2009)

my seaworld is ORLANDO VACATION SUITES II
CONDOMINIUM ASSOCIATION, INC. 

but my fees are 897 for 2010.  is this different from ovsII?  im lost


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 15, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> my seaworld is ORLANDO VACATION SUITES II
> CONDOMINIUM ASSOCIATION, INC.
> But my fees are 897 for 2010.  is this different from ovsII?  im lost



OVS II is shorthand for "Orlando Vacation Suites II"


----------



## bosco0633 (Oct 15, 2009)

ok so that means that I was billed the wrong amount then correct.  I should be 843 then not 897 is that not correct??  I will send them an email once someone can confirm this for me.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 15, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Ok. So that means that I was billed the wrong amount then, correct?  I should be 843 then, not 897. Is that not correct??



Its hard to say, unless you post what size unit you have and itemize your operating fee, reserve fee and R/E tax. Are you including or excluding the $99 membership? Then we'll be better able to compare.


----------



## bosco0633 (Oct 15, 2009)

according to always on vac. above, OVS I is 897 and OVS II is 840.

Im a 5000 point gold 2 bedroom OVS II.  That is not including my 99.00 fee.

I am currently listed to pay 897. and change for my OVS II at seaworld orlando.


So I have exactly was always on vacation has but I am paying what people at OVS I are paying for my OVS II.

I confirmed my deed and my online contract both state OVS II for Orlando Seaworld.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 15, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> According to always-on-vac. above, OVS I is 897 and OVS II is 840.
> Im a 5000 point gold 2 bedroom OVS II.  That is not including my 99.00 fee.
> I am currently listed to pay 897. and change for my OVS II at seaworld orlando.
> So I have exactly was always-on-vac has but I am paying what people at OVS I are paying for my OVS II.
> I confirmed my deed and my online contract both state OVS II for Orlando Seaworld.



*Gosh. That does seem odd.* IMHO, it could mean one of two things...
A. Your unit _really_ is OVS I and your deed/contract is wrong; or
2. Your unit _really_ is OVS II and misassigned by the accounting gnomes
who work in the bowels of HGVC's MetroWest offices.

BTW, there is a real suite of HGVC offices on MetroWest Blvd. I been there, not that they expect to see a live customer there. If you want to throw them for a loop and have the time, show up and say, "Hi."


----------



## bosco0633 (Oct 16, 2009)

i cant see it being an error as both my deed and my online contract saz ovs II.  but watch they will try and change it on me now.  i am in eruope right now on vacation and will not be home until the 22nd.  i will have to call them when i get home to canada as the cost to even look at a phone in europe is over the top.

thanks for the info, i will email them today and see what happens.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 16, 2009)

JM48 said:


> OK alwysonvac why the difference between your M/F & mine??
> 
> On my deed it shows the original buyer bought in 2003 it is listed as "Week 16 Unit 26 of Orlando Vacation Suites"



Talent312 answered your question above (post #9) but here's some additional info about SeaWorld' MFs - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=782149&postcount=3


----------



## weaselwatchr (Nov 5, 2009)

*Kings Land MF Breakdown (2010 Vs 2009)*

We just got our statement in the mail for Kings Land. (Two Bedroom Platinum)  **Increase of $61.51 per unit**

2010 Club Dues: 		$  99.00
2010 Hawaii GE Tax:	$  44.05
2010 Operating Fee:	$954.36
2010 Reserve Fee:		$103.09
2010 Real Estate Taxes:	$  53.34
2010 ARDA Fee:		$    3.00

Total: 			$1,256.84

For comparison :

2009 Club Dues:		$  99.00
2009 Hawaii GE Tax:	$  42.20
2009 Operating Fee:	$920.54
2009 Reserve Fee:		$  92.47
2009 Real Estate Taxes:	$  38.12
2009 ARDA Fee:		$    3.00

Total:			$1,195.33


----------



## ricoba (Nov 5, 2009)

I was wondering what was taking so long for my notice to appear, but it came today:

2 Bedroom HGVC @ the Las Vegas Hilton 7000 pts:

2010 Club Dues           99.00

        Operating Fee    574.97

         Reserve Fee      178.13

          RE Taxes           58.29

          Total                *910.39*


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2009)

2 bedroom HGVC LV Stip

Club dues $99

Operating fee $534.14

Reserve $130.56

Real Estate Taxes $56.52

Total $829.22


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 6, 2009)

2 bedroom HGVC Flamingo

Club dues $99

Operating fee $594.99

Reserve $129.36

Real Estate Taxes $58.46

Total $881.81


----------



## flexonguy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey

I am in the process of buying one of these TS.  When are the dues due by?  And what is the penalty if not paid on time?


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 6, 2009)

due before Jan 1st. The penalty is $50.00 after that. I bought mine in April, and the seller paid the penalty at the time of closing.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 6, 2009)

natarajanv said:


> Due before Jan 1st. The penalty is $50.00 after that....



You are correct 'bout Jan. 1st being the "Date Due," but quoting my statement...
"Failure to pay the Total Amount Due within 60 days of the Date Due will result in the
imposition of a LATE CHARGE OF $25 [and] a FINANCE CHARGE... at the rate of 1.5% per month."

A Confession: I typically do not pay these MF's until mid-February.
It results from prioritizing year-end expenses thusly...
(1) R/E Tax on my House;
(2) Christmas-Related Expenses; and lastly,
(3) Timeshare MF's.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 6, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> A Confession: I typically do not pay these MF's until mid-February.
> It results from prioritizing year-end expenses thusly...
> (1) R/E Tax on my House;
> (2) Christmas-Related Expenses; and lastly,
> (3) Timeshare MF's.



Don't feel bad...you aren't alone!


----------



## Jon77 (Nov 7, 2009)

*2010 Mf*

2010 fees for a 1 bedroom Gold at Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation which is a Hilton managed affiliate in Stuart, Florida.   

Operating Fee:        $   672.63
Reserve Fee:           $  234.55
Real estate taxes:    $    47.57
Voluntary ARDA:       $     3.00
Total w/o Club Dues: $  957.75


Jon


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 7, 2009)

2010 MFs for 3BR Seaworld OVS II (8400 points)

Operating fee:  $789.71
Reserve fee:  $167.52
Real Estate taxes:  $222.67
ARDA:  $3.00

Total (w/o club dues):  $1179.90

Kind of hurts paying it, but I keep reminding myself what great vacations we get from this.  We usually get a little over 2 weeks from those points.

Kurt


----------



## keeshonds2 (Nov 9, 2009)

2010 MFs for Kingsland 2 bedroom premier Platinum:

Club Dues:  $99.00
Hawaii GE Tax:  $53.58
Operating Fee:  $1134.57
Reserve Fee:  $146.87
Real Estate Taxes:  $75.99

Total:  $1509.81

Increase of $56.44 over 2009 MFs.


----------



## riz (Nov 9, 2009)

RE: $99 Club dues

I see everyone note this and I know it paid yearly, but does it come via another invoice or bill?  I assume this too is "due" 1 Jan, but AFAICT, I have not gotten that bill yet.  I know I can expect it, but want to ensure goes to the right bean counter when paid and usually that's done by waiting til the bill arrives so you have a reference number to include in the posting.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 10, 2009)

riz said:


> RE: $99 Club dues
> I see everyone note this and I know it paid yearly, but does it come via another invoice or bill?



Typically, no.  Unless you own at an affiliate, its usually included as a line item in one of your MF statements. It only has to be paid once by each member, so you may want to check them to make sure that you're not double billed.


----------



## Jon77 (Nov 10, 2009)

*2010 MF's*

I haven't seen any posts yet for 1 bedroom Flamingo or 1 bedroom Las Vegas Strip.  I am just curious what those fees are for the 1 bedroom units and how they compare to other 1 bedroom Maintenance fees in HGVC.


----------



## riz (Nov 10, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Typically, no.  Unless you own at an affiliate, its usually included as a line item in one of your MF statements. It only has to be paid once by each member, so you may want to check them to make sure that you're not double billed.



Odd, this is all I have in my corrected statement for Flamingo 2BR

BALANCE FORWARD   0.00 
2010 Operating Fee   594.99
2010 Reserve Fee   129.36
Real Estate Taxes    58.46
Voluntary ARDA Fee   3.00

TOTAL AMOUNT DUE
785.81

I not gonna pay the ARDA fee, but will pay the rest and see what happens about the yearly club fee.


----------



## riz (Nov 10, 2009)

Jon77 said:


> I haven't seen any posts yet for 1 bedroom Flamingo or 1 bedroom Las Vegas Strip.  I am just curious what those fees are for the 1 bedroom units and how they compare to other 1 bedroom Maintenance fees in HGVC.




The docs they sent me indicate Billing budget for 1 and 2 BR

2BR has already been noted I think by several folks

1BR
Op fee  $546.51
Res Fee  $119.11
R/E Taxes  $ Not found, although likely around 58bucks I suspect, considering that 2B is 58.46


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 11, 2009)

riz said:


> I not gonna pay the ARDA fee, but will pay the rest and see what happens about the yearly club fee.


I have had the club fee billed separately in past years, even though I own at a HGVC-built property.  I think this is the first year the club fee was in the same invoice (I've only owned 3 years).

Kurt


----------



## travelhome (Nov 12, 2009)

How much maintain. fee is it for kings land gold 2bdrm?

I saw in several previous posts that plat. regular 2bdrms at around $12xx. I'm wondering how much less expensive for gold season, like in sept or oct.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 12, 2009)

travelhome said:


> How much maintain. fee is it for kings land gold 2bdrm?
> 
> I saw in several previous posts that plat. regular 2bdrms at around $12xx. I'm wondering how much less expensive for gold season, like in sept or oct.


With HGVC, maintenance fees are based on the property and unit size only.  Therefore, all 2BR units at a given property will have the same MF, no matter what season they are in or how many points they are worth.

Kurt


----------



## dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Seaworld 7000 pts.

2010 Operating Fee 596.79
2010 Reserve Fee 125.59
Real Estate Taxes 185.40
2010 Club dues 99.00
Voluntary ARDA Fee 3.00

Total $1,010.78

Dale


----------



## hockeybrain (Nov 13, 2009)

HHV 1 bedroom ocean view (6200 platinum)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2010 Operating Fee  01/01/10   $684.95  
  2010 Reserve Fee  01/01/10      $113.39  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/10      $72.72  
  2010 Hawaii Ge Tax  01/01/10    $37.62  
  Total Current Balance:              $908.68

When you add in the $99 2010 dues which I already payed you come up with    $1,007.68, and if you want to add in another $3 voluntary ARDA fee you come out with 1010.68 which is suprisingly similar to the Seaworld 7000 platinum above.


----------



## JonathanIT (Nov 14, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> 2 bedroom HGVC LV Stip
> 
> Club dues $99
> 
> ...



Can I ask you to double check these numbers and verify the amount for "Operating Fee" at $5*34*.14?

The reason I ask is because I own two weeks in an identical unit, 2-Bedroom (Platinum) at Las Vegas Strip.  This is my statement:

2010 Club Dues 		        01/01/10	  	$99.00 	
2010 Operating Fee  	 	01/01/10	   	*$543.14*
2010 Operating Fee  	 	01/01/10	   	*$543.14* 
2010 Reserve Fee 		01/01/10	  	$130.56
2010 Reserve Fee 		01/01/10	  	$130.56 	
Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/10	  	$56.52 	
Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/10	  	$56.52

Total Current Balance: 			  	$1,559.44 	
Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	        $3.00 	
Total Current Balance: 				$1,562.44

As you can see, the amounts are identical in every category except the Operating Fee amount, which indicates on my statement that I was charged *$543.14* instead of *$534.14* which your statement reads.  Is it possible this was a typo, or was I in fact charged more?


----------



## DG001 (Nov 16, 2009)

I normally get the Club Fees (used to be $90, now $99) billed separately - its billed earlier than my Flamingo bill, actually some time in late September. It shows up in my online account. Flamingo bills show up online much later, mid to late October. 

The paper statement usually has them all together, and shows up just after the Flamingo bill comes online.


----------



## Jon77 (Nov 19, 2009)

*2010 Mf*

I was putting together a spreadsheet comparing 2010 Maintenance Fees at the various HGVC properties.  I am still looking for a breakdown of fees for a 1 bedroom at the Las Vegas Strip and 1 bedroom at the Flamingo.  I have the 2 bedroom fees from earlier posts. There also was a post earlier with the OP fee and Reserve fee for a 1 bedroom at the Flamingo but the Real Estate Taxes weren't found? 

Thanks

Jon


----------



## smokyhill (Nov 19, 2009)

Jon77 said:


> I was putting together a spreadsheet comparing 2010 Maintenance Fees at the various HGVC properties.  I am still looking for a breakdown of fees for a 1 bedroom at the Las Vegas Strip and 1 bedroom at the Flamingo.
> Thanks
> Jon



I would also like to know the 1bdrm fees at the Las Vegas Strip. We're in the process of closing on a resale unit there. Just curious what the new fees are.


----------



## longwood50 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Tuscany Numbers Does Anyone Have Them Yet?*

[B]Tuscany

5000 Points

I was told that the total was about $1,090 for 2010.  Can Anyone Confirm what the actual total maintenance fees and taxes are?
[/B]


----------



## DEROS (Nov 21, 2009)

Waikoloa, 2 Bdrm, Platinum, Premier


2010 Operating Fee  	 	01/01/10	   	$1,036.05  	
2010 Reserve Fee 		01/01/10	  	$130.85 	
Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/10	  	$55.14 	
2010 Hawaii Ge Tax 		01/01/10	  	$48.61 	
2010 Club Dues 		        01/01/10	  	$99.00 	
Total Current Balance: 			  	$1,369.65 	

Increase of $91.20 from 2009.  Last 2 years, MF + Dues, has increased by 20%.


----------



## lvkcwalker (Nov 21, 2009)

*LV Strip 1 BR - MF's*

Our MF's  for 2010 are

2010 Club Dues      $99.00
2010 Operating Fee $401.30
2010 Reserve Fees  $  87.16
RE Taxes               $37.73
 Total                    $625.19


----------



## gschmitz1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Las Vegas Strip			
2-Bdrm 5,000 Pts 			
2010 Operating Fee 	$543.14
2010 Reserve Fee 		  130.56
Real Estate Taxes 		   56.52
TOTAL			$730.22

Big Island - Waikaloa			
2- Bdrm 7,000 Pts			
2010 Operating Fee 	$1,036.05
2010 Reserve Fee 		    130.85
Real Estate Taxes 		      55.14
2010 Hawaii Ge Tax	      48.61
TOTAL			$1,270.65


----------



## smurth (Dec 23, 2009)

*OVS II Maintenance Fees*

I have 11,600 points, 2 weeks 3BR at OVS II

2010 Operating Fee  	 	$1,579.42  	
  	2010 Reserve Fee           $335.04 	
  	Real Estate Taxes           $272.88 	
  	2010 Club Dues 		    $99.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	$2,286.34 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 	      $3.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	$2,289.34


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by Talent312:  
I typically do not pay these MF's until mid-February.
This results from prioritizing year-end expenses thusly...
(1) R/E Tax on my House (December);
(2) Christmas-Related Expenses (January);
(3) Timeshare MF's (February).

Update:
#1 (R/E Taxes) + #2 (Christmas) ended up on the same CC bill. <sigh>
But they're covered. So, my HGVC-MF's will be paid (charged) in January.


----------



## erm (Dec 28, 2009)

*Eagle"s Nest on Marco Island*

2 bd flex - (gold???), weeks 1-4, 17-51

Operating fee......$625.00
Reserve fee..........231.00
Taxes....................60.12
ARDA.......................3.00
Total....................919.12


----------



## Emi (Dec 28, 2009)

RE: HGVC Waikoloa

The maintenance actually went up 7.1% between 2009 ($1278.45)and 2010 ($1369.65) and 8.7% between 2008 ($1175.81) and 2009 for a total of 16.5% in 2 years. The 2008 maintenance charge included a credit of $43.52 for the over increase in 2007 when maintenance went up 22%.
Unfortunately, maintenance fees are high for all Hawaiian resorts.


----------



## JM48 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am looking for the M/F for a 2 BR. @ Las Vegas Karen Ave..

 Thanks,
 JM.


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Jan 25, 2010)

*HGVC Las Vegas Hilton 2BR*

FYI:

Las Vegas. Convention Center HGVC 2010 Maintenance Fees:

2 Bedroom HGVC @ the Las Vegas Hilton 7000 pts:

2010 Club Dues 99.00

Operating Fee 574.97

Reserve Fee 178.13

RE Taxes 58.29

Total 910.39


----------



## JM48 (Jan 25, 2010)

Rangerusa1111,

 Thank you very much!!

 JM


----------

